# Was steckt in der Rute? – Teil 1



## Andal (9. Juli 2019)

Ich habe seit Jahren schon eingestellt, zu lesen was über die Rute geschrieben, auf ihr geschrieben steht. Ich sehe mir das Trumm an und dann entscheide ich für mich ganz alleine, was ich wohl damit machen könnte, möchte, sollte u.s.w. Es ist mir dann ziemlich einerlei, ob meine Rapfenspinnrute dann den Schriftzug "Meerforelle" trägt, oder die Barbenrute eigentlich für Wolfsbarsche gefertigt wurde. Und lieber mal auf ein, zwei Rutenkäufe verzichten und eine ganz nach eigenen Vorstellungen bauen zu lassen. Da weiss man, was man hat!

Für einen Einsteiger ist das natürlich schwer, wenn nicht gar zu viel des Guten. Er wird von Texten, der Auswahl und vermeintlichen Lobpreisungen förmlich erschlagen, wenn er den Rutenkauf ohne einen ehrlichen und fairen Verkäufer, oder mit einem solchen Mentor tätigt. Was da teilweise den noch sehr unwissenden Kerlen und Kerlinnen angedreht wird, spottet leider oft jeder Beschreibung - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.

Aber jeder Versuch ehrt den Verfasser, hier etwas Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen!


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Juli 2019)

Ganz profan achte ich darauf, dass die Rute zu meiner Angelei passt.  eine Bolo sollte schnell und nicht zu schwer sein, eine Avon sollte von Drennan kommen und eine Twintip zum ledschern haben, ist die Heavy Feeder noch gefühlvoll oder schon vierkantholz und ist die Spinnrute billig... etc.pp., die Carbongüteklassen etc. Interessieren mich nicht mal am Rande, aber ich habe mir geschworen, keine Ruten mit peinlichen Namen wie "Carp Gangster" zu kaufen - nur um mir das Ansitzwunder zu kaufen.
Nu ja, wer ohne Sünde ist... 
In letzter Instanz muss mir noch die Optik in den Kram passen und sie muss bezahlbar sein.


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ganz profan achte ich darauf, dass die Rute zu meiner Angelei passt.  eine Bolo sollte schnell und nicht zu schwer sein, eine Avon sollte von Drennan kommen und eine Twintip zum ledschern haben, ist die Heavy Feeder noch gefühlvoll oder schon vierkantholz und ist die Spinnrute billig... etc.pp., die Carbongüteklassen etc. Interessieren mich nicht mal am Rande, aber ich habe mir geschworen, keine Ruten mit peinlichen Namen wie "Carp Gangster" zu kaufen - nur um mir das Ansitzwunder zu kaufen.
> Nu ja, wer ohne Sünde ist...
> In letzter Instanz muss mir noch die Optik in den Kram passen und sie muss bezahlbar sein.


Du hast die Haptik vergessen. Was nützt die tollste Rute, wenn sie der Hand nicht schmeichelt?


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Juli 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Du hast die Haptik vergessen. Was nützt die tollste Rute, wenn sie der Hand nicht schmeichelt?


Ach Andal ich grobschlächtiger Geselle spüre eh nur heiß kalt nass ^^

Aber stimmt schon, ich habe Ruten die ich ungern Fische weil sie sich einfach nicht schön und wertig anfühlen


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2019)

Genau das meine ich. Es muss sich das gewisse gute Gefühl aufbauen und das ist absolut unabhängig vom Skill.


----------

